
Invisible Unicorns: The Billion Dollar Tech Co’s No One Talks About - replicatorblog
https://medium.com/@foundercollective/invisible-unicorns-the-billion-dollar-tech-cos-no-one-talks-about-9c9397b30558
======
DarkKomunalec
"The company, founded in 2006 by then college students Rishi Shah and Shradha
Agarwal, places TVs and tablets in doctors offices which play health-oriented
content and then sells the pharma ads that appear on them."

If I were running a business as shady as that, I certainly wouldn't want media
attention.

